# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Fencing clubs in St. Petersburg

## Kennedy

I have a kind of obscure question that I hope someone can answer. I am coming at the end of August to study for a year in St. Petersburg. I took up the sport only recently, in January, and participated for 4 months before I finished university and returned home. I really loved it and was hoping I could continue while I am in Russia but I don't have even have a decent command of Russian, and especially not with such specialized terminology. 
Just some information: I fenced at a university club that was soley for sabreists.  I studied for 4 months(one month of group lessons and then just fencing bouts with other club members(some beginners like me, and some that have fenced 1-11 years)), and didn't take private lessons so I am _absolute_ rubbish. So, my question: Is there any club in St. Petersburg where it would be possible to take lessons in English(at least until I learn Russian better(I know there is in Moscow...)) and in sabre. I don't know how it is in Russia, but it isn't strange to start on epee, or sabre rather than begin with foil here and I'd rather not learn foil.....but I don't know if there are many programs for beginners in sabre who are completely new to the sport of fencing. I imagine most are good at footwork and basic movments of fencing in general because they learned foil first.... 
Any help would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## studyr

Have a look http://eng.flitefencing.ru/ I hope it's useful for you for if they have an English version of the site you can contact them on English.

----------

